# Comforter vs. Duvet



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sometime, MUCH later this year, I plan on redoing our bedroom. (Shhhh...don't tell hubby!  ) Anyway, I was just looking at various bedding options and came across duvets. I have always had comforters and thought this could be a possible option, however, I have heard many cons about duvets. Anyone use them? Which do you prefer?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

How fun you are redecorating! Even if it is a surprise  

I love duvet covers, they are very luxurious and often, depending on which you buy, feel very nice on your skin. Another pro is that it makes it easier to switch things up every so often, by just getting a new cover over the same comforter. So many more color/ pattern/ material options-- no need to buy an entire new comforter.

Cons-- if you move around a lot at night, sometimes the comforter can get a little lopsided/unbalanced within the duvet cover, and slide to the bottom if your comforter falls a bit over the end of your bed. And mine closes with buttons at the bottom, which makes it easy for the duvet cover to slip off the comforter with a ton of movement. Maybe they make ones with zippers? I personally am addicted to all things Pratesi.

Another battle I don't enjoy is after washing the cover, I have quite the struggle getting a king size down comforter back into the duvet cover! I literally, crawl in to the duvet cover with one corner of the comforter and deal with it that way. So it is kind of a workout!

I'd imagine that having a duvet cover is also beneficial if you have dogs that sleep with you-- easy to throw in the washer if there is a stain.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 3 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784999


> Sometime, MUCH later this year, I plan on redoing our bedroom. (Shhhh...don't tell hubby!  ) Anyway, I was just looking at various bedding options and came across duvets. I have always had comforters and thought this could be a possible option, however, I have heard many cons about duvets. Anyone use them? Which do you prefer?[/B]



Ok, cause I'm 'foreign' .. I might need a bit of clarity on your definition of 'Duvet' versus a 'Comforter'

My take is this - 

Duvet = feather & down, or one or the other ... what I would call a 'quilt', or a 'dooner'

Comforter = synthetic fabric, easily washed, sometimes comes covered already, or can be like a 'duvet' and you can put it in a duvet cover.

??

I have a feather & down quilt (dooner) - or duvet ... I love it! The only downside - I can't wash it myself, and have to have it dry cleaned ... which last time I did, it didn't come back smelling clean .. it didn't smell 'dirty', it just didn't smell as 'fresh' as I was expecting. Feather & Down is AWESOME for winter - the more Down, the warmer it will be - I think mine is 60% Down, 40% feather. Mine is 2 parts, a thickish one which I use in Autumn, and a thinner one for summer. I can clip the 2 together to make it EXTRA thick for cold winter nights! The 2 clipped together is actually quite heavy too - which I like, its very comforting & soooooooo warm on freezing cold nights!!!

The only other downside of Feather & Down for me (because pups both sleep on my bed) is Harley's allergies. I find it sometimes bothers him more when I use the feather & down.

Last summer, I used a synthetic duvet (maybe you call this a comforter?), and put different duvet covers on it. I can wash it in my machine, and it comes out smelling fresh! It also dries fairly quickly on the line, or in the dryer. I also think its kinder for Harley's allergies.

Clear as mud??


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 3 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785003


> Clear as mud??[/B]


Clear as crystal ... but I'm a foreigner too :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Clarification: a comforter is the actual bedding--synthetic, down, etc. A duvet is an optional cover, like a giant pillowcase, that you put OVER the comforter.

I've ALWAYS had duvets. They do make clips that you can attach on the INSIDE so that your comforter isn't sliding around inside. They are versitle and super-easily washable. It is kind of a hassle to get them back on after washing, but here's a trick...lay your duvet INSIDE OUT on top of your comforter. Then take the bottom two corners of comforter & duvet, grab them, and turn the entire thing right side out. Kind of hard to explain, but works great.

Ikea has a HUGE selection and they are SO inexpensive. Highly recomend if you like to change your look often.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I've ALWAYS had duvets. They do make clips that you can attach on the INSIDE so that your comforter isn't sliding around inside. They are versitle and super-easily washable. It is kind of a hassle to get them back on after washing, but here's a trick...lay your duvet INSIDE OUT on top of your comforter. Then take the bottom two corners of comforter & duvet, grab them, and turn the entire thing right side out. Kind of hard to explain, but works great. Ikea has a HUGE selection and they are SO inexpensive. Highly recomend if you like to change your look often.
[/QUOTE]

I have a duvet that I love but its a bland tan color, I've always thought I'd embroider on it or something but of course, never get around to it. So because I don't like it, I bought a huge (expensive) comforter. I love it but I'm afraid Biscuit rolls and scratches and does all the doggie things on it. He's practically ruined it with his nails. It looks pretty sad AND it can't be washed so its been on my bed for a year and a half now, Biscuit jumps on it when he's wet from the tub, when he's wet from plodding around in the rain and mud. Its probably filthy but luckily its shades of brown so dirt doesn't show. I'm thinking I should go to Ikea and find a cover for it, thanks for that note. And the note about turning it inside out. I also like the idea of the clips to keep it where it belongs. 
I think I'll take my huge one to the laundromat and wash it in one of their big washers and then cover it, funny I never thought of that before.


Definitely go with duvet if you can, they are so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've used duvets since about 1980. No disadvantages at all! I use mine summer and winter ... just so cuddly... couldn't sleep without it....

I just buy covers that go with my sheets, etc. OK.. if I have to give one disadvantage it is that they sort of are a pain to get the cover on them... nothing major ....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have both down and synthetic comforters... for our and guest room beds. I HAD duvets to cover them but got rid of them.
I simply don't like the fabric selections for duvets... I happened to like the look of the print comfortor with co-ordinate bed skirting. I also found it a pain to take on/off to clean.... but my main complaint is fabric selection.
The squirts do sleep on the bed but I simply put a sheet over the comforter at night ( use a lite fleece blanket in the winter) to protect it and so easy to pull off and wash when I do the sheets.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 3 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785011


> Clarification: a comforter is the actual bedding--synthetic, down, etc. A duvet is an optional cover, like a giant pillowcase, that you put OVER the comforter.
> 
> I've ALWAYS had duvets. They do make clips that you can attach on the INSIDE so that your comforter isn't sliding around inside. They are versitle and super-easily washable. It is kind of a hassle to get them back on after washing, but here's a trick...lay your duvet INSIDE OUT on top of your comforter. Then take the bottom two corners of comforter & duvet, grab them, and turn the entire thing right side out. Kind of hard to explain, but works great.
> 
> Ikea has a HUGE selection and they are SO inexpensive. Highly recomend if you like to change your look often.[/B]


Pam, not to get in to semantics but a "duvet" is a comforter... A "duvet cover" is what you put over it ... the giant pillowcase.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I had bought awhile back this beautiful Hotel Collection Duvet. I was so excited to use it and despite there being the clips to hold the comforter in place, it was so UNCOMFY to sleep with. I was determined to make this work b/c I couldn't bare to return the duvet....it was too pretty! My solution....this may sound dumb but it worked.....I laid the duvet cover on top of my comforter rather than put the comforter inside the duvet. At night I would just fold down the duvet, but when the bed was made you couldn't see the comforter under the duvet.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jacs and Lorraine - 

What is a "duvet"? Is there a difference between a duvet and a down comforter?
A duvet, pronounced "due-vay" (it means "down" in old French) is the same thing as a down comforter; in it's simplest form, a cloth bag filled with down and feathers. Duvets, or down comforters (also often referred to as a duvet insert by American interior designers), originated in rural Europe and were often filled with whatever kind of feathers that happened to be available. Eiderdown, even back then, was highly desirable!

Many people in the United States say "duvet" when referring to a duvet cover. Most people in Europe and Canada refer to a down comforter as a duvet. 

A duvet cover is the protective and often decorative cover that slips over the down comforter (or duvet), much like a pillow case on a pillow.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785055


> Jacs and Lorraine -
> 
> What is a "duvet"? Is there a difference between a duvet and a down comforter?
> A duvet, pronounced "due-vay" (it means "down" in old French) is the same thing as a down comforter; in it's simplest form, a cloth bag filled with down and feathers. Duvets, or down comforters (also often referred to as a duvet insert by American interior designers), originated in rural Europe and were often filled with whatever kind of feathers that happened to be available. Eiderdown, even back then, was highly desirable!
> ...



Eiderdown!! An 'old' word, I haven't heard for years!!!!! Thanks to my (English) mum, I actually know what that is!!!

As for the duvet & comforter ... yeah, ok, thanks ... but I still dont get it! LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a synthetic comfortor that I got for my wedding and a really nice duvet cover to go over it. This will be the first that I own because I have always had just regular old comfortors (from things like bed in a bag). I think the trick to everything is whether you want something cuddly or something that lays flat. I personally like the cuddly feel which is why I have always wanted the comforter/duvet instead of the regular old comforter. Our bed will have sheets and then a quilted comforter on it at all times and the comforter/duvet will be folded at the bottom to be pulled up for sleeping. I am making a runner for the bottom to protect the bedding from Hunter since the fleece one we have now is worn and leaves pills on the bedding.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

In my previous post I was writing in a hurry.. 

this sentence:

_I HAD duvets to cover them but got rid of them_ 

I meant to say and should clarify... had duvets covers at first to protect the comfortors from being solied from doggies ( a suggestion from a neighbor.) ... then got duvets as my friend raved about them and covered them as well. Though they did feel nice... I didn't like the fabric selection... nor the "work" LOL . I find my comfortors to be nice and snuggly though over the years have found some to be less so....depends on material and quality. 

I DO love my down mattress cover ... sooooo comfy and cozy!!! 

Sometimes I switch to lite quilt ensemble instead of the heavier comfortor.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 3 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785058


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785055





> Jacs and Lorraine -
> 
> What is a "duvet"? Is there a difference between a duvet and a down comforter?
> A duvet, pronounced "due-vay" (it means "down" in old French) is the same thing as a down comforter; in it's simplest form, a cloth bag filled with down and feathers. Duvets, or down comforters (also often referred to as a duvet insert by American interior designers), originated in rural Europe and were often filled with whatever kind of feathers that happened to be available. Eiderdown, even back then, was highly desirable!
> ...



Eiderdown!! An 'old' word, I haven't heard for years!!!!! Thanks to my (English) mum, I actually know what that is!!!

As for the duvet & comforter ... yeah, ok, thanks ... but I still dont get it! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
AND now I have to admit I am old enough to have slept under an eiderdown. :shocked: 

Thank you for the explanation and whatever the modern ones may be called I love their snuggle factor ..... now about..... QUILTS


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 3 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785058


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785055





> Jacs and Lorraine -
> 
> What is a "duvet"? Is there a difference between a duvet and a down comforter?
> A duvet, pronounced "due-vay" (it means "down" in old French) is the same thing as a down comforter; in it's simplest form, a cloth bag filled with down and feathers. Duvets, or down comforters (also often referred to as a duvet insert by American interior designers), originated in rural Europe and were often filled with whatever kind of feathers that happened to be available. Eiderdown, even back then, was highly desirable!
> ...



Eiderdown!! An 'old' word, I haven't heard for years!!!!! Thanks to my (English) mum, I actually know what that is!!!

As for the duvet & comforter ... yeah, ok, thanks ... but I still dont get it! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's a real simple way to look at it (with pictures).

Comforter/Bedspread: something that is all one piece and usually has a fancy design on it. Often sold as a bed-in-the-bag combo at places like wal-mart and target (often what people put on their kids beds).
[attachment=53442:comforte...edspread.jpg]

Down Comforter/Duvet: something that is usually white (though very recently have begun appearing in many sold colors) that is sewn into some pattern to prevent the down from shifting. Can by synthetic or feathered. Many people place covers (like large pillow cases) over these to protect them and add interest to their bedding
[attachment=53439:down_comforter.jpg] 

Duvet Cover/Coverlet: a very large pillow case that is used over a down comforter/duvet that has zippers, snaps, velcro, or buttons to close it over the comforter/duvet. Usually is a bright print or has a classic hotel look. Often come packed in something like a bedskirt might be in.
[attachment=53440:duvet_cover.jpg]

Quilt: a bedspread (see above) that is made up of a variety of different fabrics quilted together to create a pattern. The patterned top is then stitched to the plain colored bottom with the batting being secured in the middle.
[attachment=53441:quilt.jpg]

Hope that helps everyone  The duvet cover was hard to get a photo of but I think the description is pretty good.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefer Duvets myself. They tend to come in higher thread counts and feel much more luxurious. It's a snap to change the decor of your room without having a bunch of bulky comforters hanging around too. As for putting the cover on I always put a safety pin on the ends holding the comforter in place. When you have the duvet in place just remove the pins. Works like a charm!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Like everyone else, I prefer duvet covers. I have a down comforter & a few different duvet covers (My favorite one is from Pottery Barn...great quality) and I change the sheets weekly but the duvet cover bi-weekly.

I haven't found a down comforter that is really plush but light enough for hot summer months, so we are currently using a thin quilt on our bed instead of the down comforter & duvet cover.

Duvet covers are EASY and quick to change (takes like 2 minutes) once you get the hang of it and are much cleaner than having a comforter...because I doubt people wash their actual comforter every week or two.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for duvet covers~ Also, Ralph Lauren's duvet covers have little slits at each bottom corner so that you can grab the corners of the duvet when you're putting on the cover. Ebay has a great selection of RL duvet covers and the prices are pretty good, too!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the duvet's i have had drove me nuts...the comforter always slipping down inside it. ive tried 3 kinds and finally gave up. i prefer just a comforter myself


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I also use a down duvet and a duvet cover. My duvet cover has ties in the inside corners and then the duvet has loops to put the ties through so all of the corners are held in place. So with that simple solution you have no shifting of the duvet inside of the duvet cover.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

After having a dog with severe IBD that would go up to my bed to vomit, I stuck with relatively inexpensive comforters that were easily washed and dried. I'd always end up buying a new one every few months. I've just stuck with the habit.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 3 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785374


> After having a dog with severe IBD that would go up to my bed to vomit, I stuck with relatively inexpensive comforters that were easily washed and dried. I'd always end up buying a new one every few months. I've just stuck with the habit.[/B]


LOL ~ That's what I do. My "Duvet" days are long gone. Although, I could easily throw it in my front-load washer, it took forever to dry.

I now have several smaller ones. They are covered, and dry quickly. Got them at Cosco.

I'm now tired of those. Too much puke, now and again, pee, and as of late, bloody nose. 

I now use a simple blanket, or two. If not for the doggies, though, I would certainly go with the Duvet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! I didn't expect this many replies and I can't believe how many people like the duvets. Hmmmm...I will definitely have to consider one now. 

For those that have problems with the insides falling to the bottom, I saw a tip on Martha Stewart several years ago. She sewed two pieces of ribbon to the bottom of the duvet and then two pieces of ribbon to the inside of the cover and then tied them together. I believe she did the same to the top as well. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 3 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785260


> the duvet's i have had drove me nuts...the comforter always slipping down inside it. ive tried 3 kinds and finally gave up. i prefer just a comforter myself[/B]




I'm with you. I have one on my bed now & even though it is high thread count & feels great on the skin, I don't like the down duvet sliding around inside the cover.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Funny, I just noticed this thread but I've been pondering this question for a few weeks now. Years ago I always used comforters, then I redocorated my bedroom and decided it'd be smart to buy one lightweight and one heavier weight comforter (for cooler and warmer seasons) and get a nice duvet I could toss in the wash (easier than a comforter). I haven't had any problem with the comforter slipping around, but I'm getting a little fed up with the DOWN in the comforter beneath shifting about. I think I purchased reasonably good down comfoters (Ralph Lauren), but a week or two after a good shaking, the down always seems to shift and I get a duvet/comfoter as thin as a sheet on top, with all the weight (and heat) on the bottom. With just a comforter, the weight is evenly distributed and I think it results in a more comfy feel not to mention a neater look. I'm a little OCD about wrinkles in a made bed and it just takes forever to smooth out a duvet over a king sized mattress (when the down inserted comforter is lumpy) So, I'm currently in the market for a nice ivory comforter to pair with my new scalloped edge Mattelasse coverlet. These covers add such a pretty touch layered with a comforter and they come in an array of luscious colors.
PS I got mine at Linensource.com


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 20 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794657


> Funny, I just noticed this thread but I've been pondering this question for a few weeks now. Years ago I always used comforters, then I redocorated my bedroom and decided it'd be smart to buy one lightweight and one heavier weight comforter (for cooler and warmer seasons) and get a nice duvet I could toss in the wash (easier than a comforter). I haven't had any problem with the comforter slipping around, but I'm getting a little fed up with the DOWN in the comforter beneath shifting about. I think I purchased reasonably good down comfoters (Ralph Lauren), but a week or two after a good shaking, the down always seems to shift and I get a duvet/comfoter as thin as a sheet on top, with all the weight (and heat) on the bottom. With just a comforter, the weight is evenly distributed and I think it results in a more comfy feel not to mention a neater look. I'm a little OCD about wrinkles in a made bed and it just takes forever to smooth out a duvet over a king sized mattress (when the down inserted comforter is lumpy) So, I'm currently in the market for a nice ivory comforter to pair with my new scalloped edge Mattelasse coverlet. These covers add such a pretty touch layered with a comforter and they come in an array of luscious colors.
> PS I got mine at Linensource.com[/B]


I change/wash our duvet covers weekly right along with the bedsheets, and when I go to put the new or freshly cleaned duvet cover on, I give the down comforter a good shake and then rotate it so the bottom is now at the top and the top is now at the bottom. That solves the problem...as long as you are rotating it weekly.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I don't use either. I have a decent collection of Bates all cotton various weights and styles chenille vintage style bedspreads and some hand crafted all cotton patchwork quilts and we just switch those around and mix and max based on the weather and our needs.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

" have a decent collection of Bates all cotton various weights and styles chenille vintage style bedspreads and some hand crafted all cotton patchwork quilts and we just switch those around and mix and max based on the weather and our needs."

You are on lucky lady....I am sitting her green-eyed with envy.....vintage chenille....have mercy.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I use a down comforter year round, I always kept a duvet cover over it, but this last year I have just the comforter on the bed. It's so much easier to make the bed, I have all my duvets put away for now


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Jun 21 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794741


> " have a decent collection of Bates all cotton various weights and styles chenille vintage style bedspreads and some hand crafted all cotton patchwork quilts and we just switch those around and mix and max based on the weather and our needs."
> 
> You are on lucky lady....I am sitting her green-eyed with envy.....vintage chenille....have mercy.....[/B]


I've been pondering this for awhile. I miss chenille. I'm ordering this as soon as I get the chance, with shams:
http://www.summersatthecottage.com/catalog...355/6405621.htm


----------

